# All original Aug 63 Stingray



## vastingray (Sep 6, 2019)

All original August of 63


----------



## Dave K (Sep 6, 2019)

Killer!!!


----------



## bficklin (Sep 7, 2019)

Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bman212 (Sep 7, 2019)

That’s and awesome bike right there.


----------

